# "Getting too know you, getting too know all about you



## marc (Feb 23, 2004)

This is a fun way of getting to know some of the site members, please refrain from adding any nasty post, do everyone a favor keep it to yourself, I will PM some people with the questions and I will post them on this thread, hope you guys enjoy it, I will be the first to kick it off.

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

I started when I was six I recieved a shingleback from Fritz Marten from the Monbolk Animal Kingdom in 1981 and it snow balled from there.

2.What was your First reptile?

As above, then it turned out that I felt sorry for all the reptiles in the pet shops around me, so I saved up all my pocket money and paper round money to buy these poor little fellas.


3.What is your Fav reptile?

My female Blue phased Gippsland water Dragon I have had he since 1988, She bred for the first time this year after it took so long finding a true blue male. But i look at all my herp as my favs


4.What sort of work do you do?

I work for Woolworth fruit and vege distribution Warehouse, also work Partime for Deadly Australians, and run my own business called the Brisbane snake catchers, and work one day aweek at the Queensland Museum.


5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?

Stoked to have bred My gippsland water dragon, and I would love to breed all types of varanids, agamids and geckos that is where my interest is?


6.You most infuential herpetologist?

Eric Worrell and the team that runs it now, Jeanette Covacevich and Ptrick cooper Qld Museum, K.Alan private keeper.


7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

A large collection of lizards and snake when I was 12 years old and have the NPWS come to my place to inform me that I needed a licence for them and I would have to let them all go.....a very sad time for me


----------



## basketcase (Feb 23, 2004)

*.*

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

A while back, i've always liked them really

2.What was your First reptile? 

A free shingle 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

The aspidites definately, cant picked either one

4.What sort of work do you do? 

At a local franklins packing shelves and volunteer work at taronga zoo once a week, as well as studying zookeeping

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

atm its my little bredli, but ive only just got her so yeah


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

id say a mate of mine, he's a private keeper (wont give his name)

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

Atm my little bredli hasnt eaten in almost a month, im a little worried but not too worried i spose 

cheers, jono


----------



## marc (Feb 23, 2004)

*FROM Kevyn*

1. About 6yrs. old I got my picture taken with what at the time seemed like a huge Colombian Boa Constrictor (Boa Constrictor imperitor). I was hooked ever since. 


2. My first herp was a few fire bellied newts at around 10, then I got a brown basilisk the next year. My first snake was a ball python (like everyone else in North America). 

3. My favouite reptile is the Burmese Python. Followed close behind by Wagler's Temple Pitvipers, gaboons, and retics. 

4. I am currently working as an alcohol and other drug cousellor. I'm also a tattoo artist but don't get to do that as much as I would like. I'm going back to university for a degree in biology. 

5. I would love to start producing wagler's and white lippeds. Actually any Trimerserus. As for now Burms! 

6. That's a tough one, maybe Mark O'Shea or Dr. Bryan Fry. Robert Bennet is up there too. There's quite a few good Indian herpetologists. 

7. When my first 2 ball pythons went on a long fast. I was going crazy, it kept me up at night really.


----------



## marc (Feb 23, 2004)

*FROM Shaun*

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
I got interested at the end of 2003 

2.What was your First reptile? 
My first reptile is a spotted python 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
All species of snakes 

4.What sort of work do you do? 
I volunteer at a nursing home on a monday sometimes in Rooty Hill on evans rd 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
Carpet snake 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
John weigel, I read all of his books 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
When my snake didn't want to feed


----------



## jungle_inc (Feb 23, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
When i was 6 and held a Retic at the Singapore Zoo.

2.What was your First reptile? 
Cant remember exactly, i was 10, was either a wild caught paradise tree snake, or a wild caught green vine snake or a wild caught baby cobra or a wild caught baby bearded dragon looking lizard in Singapore.Cant remember exactly but had them all around the same time.

My first reptile here was a maccy.

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Jungle carpet, with blackheadeds coming second.

4.What sort of work do you do? 
I am manager of a Mining Spare Parts Company and also a Uni student.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
Jungle Carpets and would like to breed me some blackheads

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
David and Tracy Barker 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
When some of my snakes wouldnt feed and when one of my jungle females died after laying.


----------



## Already_Gone (Feb 23, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
I have always loved any animal but when I was about 6 or 7 and my cousin took me turtling in the creek and I have been nuts for reptiles ever since, what can I say it is a vicious cycle, but a good one !!!

2.What was your First reptile? 
Probably one of the many beardies I found in the backyard or as proper pets were 2 _Emydura signata _(Brissie River Shortnecks)... Spotty and Nippy 


3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Thats discrimination...  I love them all

4.What sort of work do you do? 
I work at woolies and I am a student!!! I am studying Wildlife Biology

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
I would like to breed some frillies... if not beardies or my turtles!!!

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
A friend who shall remain nameless but has helped me out heaps over the past few years!!!

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
When Mr Lizard escaped and once when the turts were small, Bindi flipped onto her back and couldnt turn over... she nearly drowned


----------



## Pollock (Feb 23, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? - Ive been interested as long as i can remember, and got my license 2 years back.

2.What was your First reptile? - Coastal Carpet

3.What is your Fav reptile? - I have few favourites but the best would have to be Death Adders

4.What sort of work do you do? - Have have a Part-Time job at Woolworths

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? - My Coastal

6.You most infuential herpetologist? - A mate of mine

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? - When my coastal didnt eat for about 2 months


----------



## astrobeka (Feb 23, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

when i was pretty young, about 5, living on a farm. i always wanted to keep the baby snakes i found. 

2.What was your First reptile? 

i bought my first, a mac, last year. now i have 1 mac and 2 coastals of my own... and some step-coastals. lol

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

i don't really have a favourite, love them all for different reasons... storm because she is my first, orlando because he is the prettiest, and luna 'cos she's the new baby.


4.What sort of work do you do? 

bar chic at local nite club wooo hoooo! free drinks!!!


don't have answers for the last few... sorry


----------



## ackie (Feb 23, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
i have always had an interest for reptiles.
2.What was your First reptile? 
my first reptile was a robust velvet gecko
3.What is your Fav reptile? 
ummm, i sort of favour my reptiles for different reasons. The brown tree snake coz he looks sooo cool, my ackie coz of his very distinct personality, my diamond coz she was my first registered snake and has never bitten and the rest are all on about the same level.
4.What sort of work do you do? 
-i am currently in year 10 and work part time at IGA, an no i am not a checkout chick.
5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?
- the only reptiles i have bred were weasel skinks and garden skinks before i got my license but i really hope to breed my ackie.
6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
steve irwin and richard shine are probably responsible in some way.
7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
once my darwin carpet python was killing a live mouse (i now only feed them dead mice) and the mouse bit his eye leaving it all scrunched up...i am sure a few people would remember me having a panic attack. Luckily his eye was not damaged for very long and healed itself before i had a chance to take him to the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## Tommo (Feb 23, 2004)

1. i first got interested in reptiles when my dad bought home wild frillnecks to release in the backyard
2. my first reptile is my blue tongue lizard, bluey which i saves from my dog when i was 7.
3. fav reptile:dant make me choose!
4. i am in yr 9 at st johns college and i deliver panflets, newspapers and tv guides twice a week 
5. the best reptile i would like to breed would be a gaboon viper
6.my favourite herpetologist(apart from myself and luke) would be mark o shea
7 the most depressing moment with my herps i now cos my beardie had bad worms


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

Always loved em but my interest turned into a passion about 18months ago when I began volunteering at The Territory Wildlife Park 

2.What was your First reptile? 

Well Blueys for around 8 years, sold em but they were just kids pets for me. SO I guess My Bredli


3.What is your Fav reptile? 

Oenpelli Python!! I get too work with these guys and they are awesome!
4.What sort of work do you do? 

I am currenty in yr 12 12 and doing the international baccalaureate diploma
5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

bred - all I have bred is asian House geckos lol
would like to breed - my v.baritji
6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Definetly Grant Husband and Marshall Black. These guys sparked my passion in herps and have taught me sooooooooooooo much and have always been a great help, I owe these guys a lot.
7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

When I first got my v.baritji one escaped, dunno how, but it was an outdoor enclosure and these guys are pretty small so I thought I was stuffed, I looked for 5 hours (until dark). Then My dog started barking at something and there was my goanna sitting under the couch outside!


----------



## marc (Feb 24, 2004)

*FROM AFRICAN DUDE*

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

I've always had an interest in them but have only been keeping seriously for just over two years. 

2.What was your First reptile? 

A Slow Worm, (British legless lizard), when I was about 8 y.o. 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

The White Lipped Python. 

4.What sort of work do you do? 

I am a maintenance manager for a hotel chain. 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

To Breed the White Lipped Python is a dream of mine! 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Brian Barnett of the Herp Shop. 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

Mites, mites and more mites, I have nightmares about mites, horrible frightening nightmares about mites! Did I mention I don't like MITES?????


----------



## marc (Feb 24, 2004)

*FROM GREGA*

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
About 12 years back 

2.What was your First reptile? 
corn snake 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
chondropython and ahaetulla prasina 

4.What sort of work do you do? 
I'm student 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
chondropython 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
Chris Mattison... I just loved his The encyclopedia of Snakes 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
Probably loosing one of my pythons


----------



## marc (Feb 24, 2004)

*FROM NICOLE*


1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
I've loved snakes since I was a little kid. Mum tells a story about how I used to drag the draught stopper around the house with me and even take it to bed as a 3 year old because that was my "pet snake". 
She told this story in front of my other half a few years back.. and my first snake was a birthday present. Best present ever I might add. 

2.What was your First reptile? 
My little Coastal Carpet, he's sooo pretty, and has a beautiful nature. 
Got him as a hatchling, back when we thought he was a she. He's only a 2 year old now, (I'm still a stoopid newbie), but I look forward to seeing him grow up. 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
You mean I can only choose one? Impossible! Here is my short list: Coastals, Olives, Scrubbies, Red Belly Blacks, BHPs, Laceys... 

4.What sort of work do you do? 
Ugh, shudder, cringe...I'm an auditor for Woolies Corporate.. but that's just a stop gap until I win powerball 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
No breeding yet... I will attempt in a couple of years though.. I'll try Blond Macs as a first attempt as they are supposed to be relatively easy to breed and easy to get feeding. Would like to work my way up from there to breed some of my favourites years from now. 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
I really can't say that I have met many, but I tend to take anything Peter Harlow has told me as gospel. I think he really knows his stuff, and really cares, and he's such a nice man. 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
That would be when Mark was holding our very new Coastal, and let him get into the leather armchair. I was in tears and almost hyperventilating as I made Mark take the chair apart to get our precious first born out of there. All's well that ends well though, and we even got the arm chair put back together in the end...


----------



## Adam (Feb 24, 2004)

1.When did you first start getting intersted in reptiles?
About 3 years ago.

2.What was your first reptile?
Dice the Diamond python,he was 3 weeks old.

3.What is your favorite reptile?
Probably Dice but I love all of 'em.

4.What sort of work do you do?
I own and run a Limousine Bussiness in Sydney.0421089253

5.What is the best reptile you have bred or would like to breed?
I haven't had success with my Diamonds yet,hopefully Iwill this year. My ultimate goal is to breed Green Tree Snakes.

6.Your most influential herpetologist.
I don't really have any as I don't know any personally.

7.What is the most distressing time with your reptiles?
When I tried to get rid of mite in my collection of 22 snakes.I lost 2 baby Green Tree snakes and nearly lost 2 baby Diamonds using Orange Medic diluted with water. I had to stand over my heater holding the diamonds over the heat from 1am untill the vet opened cause every time I took them away from the heat they would start fitting and turning upside down with their breathing almost stopping on several occasions,please to say the are now nearly 3 feet long but it was the worts 3 days of mylife.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 24, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
Always interested in reptiles


2.What was your First reptile? 
Blue tongue


3.What is your Fav reptile?
Olive python 


4.What sort of work do you do?
Husband 


5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?
Olive python 


6.You most infuential herpetologist?
HA :idea: I have power to kick. 


7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles?
When my beautifull diamond Georgina was stolen.


----------



## sxereturn (Feb 24, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

Dad's mate showed us his 2 carpets about 12 years ago. Ever since then I loved snakes, we'd be out dirt bike riding and we'd stop, the first thing I'd do is start flipping logs.

2.What was your First reptile? 

Used to keep garden skinks every now and then, but first proper one was a yearling maculosa.


3.What is your Fav reptile? 

Oenpelli's, File Snakes or Red Bellies...


4.What sort of work do you do? 

I'm work in a bike shop.


5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

I'd love the breed Red Bellies, Arafura File Snakes or Woma's.


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Steve Irwin.


7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

My mother was meant to be watching my big male coastal (my favourite snake by far) as he basked on a window sill. She forgot about him, took a shower and went to the shops. 3 hours later she remembered, and he was gone out the open window. When I got home, I made up a few hundred flyers saying there was a very nice, docile carpet python lose, and he is totally harmless so don't kill the poor thing, just call this number. We got a call the next night, he was up a tree, about 300 metres up the road.


----------



## marc (Feb 25, 2004)

*FROM BUGGIESMUGGLER*


1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
When I was a kid but I was scared sh*tless of snakes. I can still remeber my dad killing eastern browns on our farm when I was 7. 

2.What was your First reptile? 
A children's python. Can you believe I actually trembled the first time I handled it as a hatchling! 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Axe (axeminster) my female coastal carpet. 

4.What sort of work do you do? 
I manufacture & market teaching resources for child care centres & preschools. 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
My first python hatchling hopefully this season. 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
A mate T. 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
When my male coastal regurgitated a huge rat after 2 days because it was too big & at first I didn't know what the aweful smell was.


----------



## marc (Feb 25, 2004)

*FROM NIGMAX*

i first became interested in reptiles as a child. We lived on a small property and there were always skinks or snakes about. 

my first reptile was a bluetongue skink 

my fav reptile would have to be pythons 

i work in the building industry 

i have never bred anything but am very interested in building up my stock and having a go with carpet pythons 

i couldnt say i have a most influential herpetologist(i personally havent been in the scene very long) but the person who listened to my questions(possibly silly ones) and gave me advice and pointed me in the right direction was Brian Barnett 

the most distressing time regarding my reps would have to have been a couple off months ago. i was building my blueys a outdoor enclosure so i had the guys out in the sun with me in another container with a nice secure lid (i thought). we had been out most of the day no dramas when my girlfriend came home so i went up for a coffee. upon my return 5 mins later we had 1 empty box and 1 big backyard backing onto an even bigger state forest after running round like an idiot and getting nowhere i ran up and told my girlfriend who calmly came down looked round for a min and picked up 2 happy little blueys.


----------



## Pinkie (Feb 25, 2004)

1. Since I can remember.
2. Coastal Carpet Python now 2yr old.
3. Green Sea Turtle and Boyd's Forest Dragon.
4. Zoology postgraduate student now doing a Masters degree.
5. Have not bred reptiles, don't really want to just yet.
6. Rick Shine and Steve Irwin.
7. Leaving them in Sydney with a good friend when I came back up to Townsville to study!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 25, 2004)

*^*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2004)

First was a coastal
fave is probly diamonds atm
work. im in year 9 and i breed mice and getting 50 female super mice on friday
Ive bred beardies b4


----------



## luke (Feb 25, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
when my skin started to go green

2.What was your First reptile? 
t-rex

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
all of them

4.What sort of work do you do? 
www.rockawayrecords.com.au

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
i have only cross bred alligators with gekos

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
crocadile dundee

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
when i had no food left and had to cook up both of my adult coastals


----------



## craig (Feb 25, 2004)

1. i've always been interested in reptiles.

2. my first reptiles were a pair of bluies when i was 7.

3. my fav reptiles are my 4 diamonds!
but i love them all!!!

4. i am a student in yr9 but i have a paper round and tutor to pay for food for my reptiles.

5. diamond pythons!!!

6.just about everyone on this site!!

7. the most distressing thing that happened was when one of my diamonds didn't feed for 9 months.


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Mar 17, 2004)

1. my interest in reps started when i went to the zoo but my family has always been associated with the pet industry, pet shops and the like

2.My two juvenile Bluies I accquired last february...

3.I love all reptiles......but my love is the georgous gecko

4. I am a professional insomniac.........mum,student,full time job,volunteer at the arp and st john ambulance

5.My blueys

6.John Weigel...........it is great to work with my hero....

7.When my wood gecko escaped and we found him 2 weeks later.........petrified to put it nicely


----------



## Woma_n (Mar 17, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
About a year and a half ago. 


2.What was your First reptile? 
Stimmy 


3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Diamond Python


4.What sort of work do you do? 
Legal Secretary, and De facto wife to ricko (hard work!)


5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
Would like to breed diamonds. 


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
Stevie Irwin too 


7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
When my stimmy wouldnt eat.


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 17, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

When my dad's mate showed me his collection and hooked me up with my first reptile. This was when i was in grade 5, i'm now in year 10.

2.What was your First reptile? 

A Central Bearded Dragon named Oscar - R.I.P

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

Snake - Albino Burmese Python
Lizard - Ridge Tailed Monitor / Lace Monitor / Savanah Monitor
Gecko - Leopard Gecko / Knob Tailed Gecko

4.What sort of work do you do? 

Check out chick @ the local Food Works. . .Barely pays for my expensive hobbies - Downhill Mountain Biking, Motorcross and Reptiles

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

Lace Monitors - Would like to

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Non, but if anyone i look up to in the reptile world it'd be my dads best mate, Shaun.

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

When my Central Bearded Dragon was diagnosed with "hind leg extension" / back leg paralysis, which was sadly fatal.


----------



## Jay (Mar 17, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
Slight interest when I was a little kid seeing them at zoos and in documentaries, but started really getting interested after a RBBS slithered over my shoe (which I was wearing at the time) while near a drain about 7 years ago. (Ive always found it odd that that got me interested in them instead of having a phobia of them.lol)


2.What was your First reptile? 
George, an (at the time) 8 mnth old Jungle/Atherton Carpet Python I got early last year.


3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Shay, a 3-4 month old female Atherton Tablelands Carpet Python I picked up today by freight from URS. 


4.What sort of work do you do? 
Year 11 student, and part time McDonalds Food Maker


5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
Would like to breed Death Adders, their babies are soooooooo cute ^^


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
Brady Barr. His enthusiasm and consideration for herps is awesome, and he knows a lot about the different crocodilian species of the world.


7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
When George escaped his viarium. Luckily found 5 minutes after discovering he/she was missing.


----------



## sydneygoldsales.com (Mar 17, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

*Aways but especially about 4 years ago when I found out could actually get a licence to keep them. *

2.What was your First reptile? 

*Is an axolotal a reptile? Ah, a childrens python.*

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

*Pythons.*

4.What sort of work do you do? 

*Have a Vending machine company (snacks and Drinks - But not for long, it is for sale)
Also have an internet company (my main income)
Have a small computer business.
Also Prop for an on line casino every now and then.*

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

*Haven't yet.*

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

*Don't really know of any other than Steve Erwin, The crocodile hunter, and Crocodile Dundee =)*

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

When I first got my childrens she wouldn't eat for about 6 weeks and she had coxidia. Turns out she needed to shed but stressed out with the move to her new house and didn't. She pigged out 2 days after shedding.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2004)

*MoosenoosE*

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

About 2 years ago.

2.What was your First reptile? 

Darwin Python Hatchling.

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

Blackhead Pythons.


4.What sort of work do you do? 

Engineering Draftsman.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

BHP's or Jungles.


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Can I say Harry Butler? was!


7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

Haven't had anything distressing yet - touch wood!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

and that is your life!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2004)

..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

kool


----------



## peterescue (Mar 25, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

I had some different lizards in PNG in about 1969 but didnt really get hooked until about 72 in Melbourne when we found a bluey and the other kids were going to kill it. I grabbed it and theats it from there.

2.What was your First reptile? 

Emerald tree monitor from the produce market in Lae(PNG)

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

Shinglebacks and this huge eastern brown I have at the moment.

4.What sort of work do you do? 

Been a chef, builder, sculptor, artist tech, etc etc am currently a museum preparator.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

So far was wathing two baby shinglebacks being born when I was a teanager. 
Various Tiliqua species.


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Eric Worrell. Wrote to him as a kid ansd got a reply. The Canns and Hal Cogger for his book.

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

moving to Qld(Brissy) in the mid seventies. Built my enclosure around a tree. Watched the tree blow over in a cyclone and take out the enclosure, Found one bluetongue and a turtle afterwards. My father had driven up to Qld in the station wagon with me so I could bring the bulk of my collection with me while the rest of the family flew.

Peter


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2004)

Marc you are in breach of copyright, namely Greebo's Grill.
My people will contact your people and we will settle out of court :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kurt (Mar 25, 2004)

Always been interested

First was a beardie

My Beardie (Dragomir) and my Carpet (Conhoolio)

Meat manager for Coles

Would like to breed beardies

You guys here are most influential  thanks guys

Most distressing time is now! I just got my carpet python and i wanna handle it but a bit weary of it's teeth, mind over matter i hope! I am not scared but i am!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2004)

Get into Kurt ol? boy! They?re just love bites!!


----------



## Ricko (Mar 25, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

about 10 years ago when i went to a pet shop and could not believe you could keep reptiles

2.What was your first reptile? 

2 blue tounges larry and lenny

3.What is your favorite reptile? 
probably blackheaded and womas


4.What sort of work do you do? 
console operater and assistant manager at a petrol station


5.What is the best reptile you have bred or would like to breed? 
best reptile i have had would be a blackheaded and that is my ultimate goal to breed blackheadeds

6.Your most influential herpetologist. 
probably a mate who first let me see his collection i was amazed.

7.What is the most distressing time with your reptiles? 
when my blackheaded didnt eat for 7 months and wouldnt shed his skin properly until we helped him a bit, good old warm soapy water


----------



## Kurt (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah love bites! But how much do these 'love bites' hurt? If they hurt at all?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2004)

How old is your carpet Kurt?? Mines still young but I've been bitten by quite a few older ones! Nothing over about 2 yrs old though (admittedly they do hurt) You'd probably get a worse bite off a beardie! (definately a bluey) My way of getting around this fear of is close your eyes and stick your hand in! The worst bit about being bitten (I believe) is the anticipation of the bite! I was surprised how much it doesn't hurt the first time I was bitten by a yearling carpet. There is two types of bite I believe -the feeding response, which is alot stronger and can really hurt because they bite & constrict - don't go in smelling like dinner! and then there is the defensive jab which is telling you to nick-off which is probably the one your experiencing. Don't stay phobic about it though, the snake, I reckon, picks up on how nervous you are and you'll make it edgy! The reason I say, unless we're talking about a 12ft olive here, to keep your eyes closed, is it stops you from ripping your hand out of it's mouth which makes them edgy also! That's my opinion..and I'm sticking to it! Hope this helps! don't do this technique with Death Adders or RBB's Kurt!


----------



## womas4me (Mar 26, 2004)

Kurt if your concerned put on a jacket and some leather riggers gloves. That way if it does bite, it dont bite you. It is a way i use when sussing out big bhp's i'm not sure on ( after they get home ).


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2004)

AND A WELDING MASK!! ...OH, HANG ON.....LOL


----------



## womas4me (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah. I dont give them enough free neck to strike my face, plus i dont own a welding mask.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2004)

Poor old Kurt's gonna come away from this one with some real hang-ups...LMFAO. Can you still pick up Knight armour at disposal stores??


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry, I feel I'm stuffing this thread - I'll start a new post!


----------



## stretch (Apr 17, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? - Since I was a weeeeeeeeeeeeeee tot. Had a blue tongue in the garden when I was 7yrs and a lizard pit filled with beardies, shinglebacks and blue tongues from 10yrs until the permit system was brought in. 

2.What was your First reptile? - A bearded dragon. 

3.What is your Fav reptile? - I have few favourites being the bearded dragons and Bredlis

4.What sort of work do you do? - I work at a pig farm.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? - My Bredlis who will be mating in September. 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? - Ray Hoser. Who incidentally hates my line of work...lol

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? - When Charlotte contracted two bacterial infections from a dodgey mouse she ate. 3 Weeks of daily antibiotic injections didn't save her


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2004)

> 4.What sort of work do you do? - I work at a pig farm.



LOL


----------



## stretch (Apr 17, 2004)

hehehehehe. well ya know..if ya can't beat 'em, join 'em!!


----------



## Artie (Apr 17, 2004)

:lol: Very funny indeed.
For those members that don?t know Stretch and her humour, :wink: 
she is a Cop!!!
:lol:


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 20, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles?
My dad got me into them , I remember one day we out at the dam near port macqurie and i was climping up my jump tree and i put my hand on a green tree snake and absolutely shat myself and fell out of the tree ,my dad then went and caught it and i remeber when he got back down he was holding it and stank like **** then it just tagged him right on the chin and that amused me so yeh ever since that day which was a good8 years ago
2.What was your First reptile?
I prolly shouldent say this but it was a snake that I caught out of my backyard a few years back that had been injured ,hemiaspis signata pretty large for this tyope of snake maybe 50cm and just kept it and hoped it got better which it did
What is your Fav reptile?
aspidites melanocephalus, liasis childreni, or any australian crocs or alligators
4.What sort of work do you do? 
I WORK AT THE REPTILE PARK !!! yeow its such a great job i have only been working there a little while and its a great experience, I work in the giftshop and reception but I also get to go behind the scenes with all the baby alligators and anything else back there.Steve waugh was there today pretty sick stuff!and I was introduced to John weigal aswell top bloke.
5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?
perfect offspring of childrens pythons would be great
6.You most infuential herpetologist?
I know ill get fire for this but the fact of the matter is he is an excellent herpetoligest....steve Irwin also John weigal and Eric worrell
7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles?
when I couldent get one @#$% @#[email protected]%$ @% ^% #^# @$ @


----------



## Mel (Apr 21, 2004)

This is combined answers for Mel and BobTheBuilder:

*1.* _When did you first start getting interested in reptiles?_

Mel: Only 4 or 5 years ago. I'd always lived on a farm in Tassie, so snakes were 'bad'. It wasn't until I moved to Queensland and encountered some pythons as pets that I instantly fell in love with the idea.

Bob: I had always been curious, but never really entertained the idea of keeping them. After Mel got into them, I came to love them really quickly.

*2.* _What was your first reptile?_

Mel: My first reptile was a yearling Maculosa that I got from Bruce Riddel in Marsden, Qld. He is THE best little python.

Bob: My first reptile was a young Stimpsons python. He was a troubled child, and wasn't the best feeder. Despite this, he turned out to be an awesome little python. An excellent handler and a voracious eater.

*3.* _What is your favourite reptile?_

Mel: I love Black Heads. They stole my heart at the Brisbane Aquarium and Reptile show some years ago.

Bob: Black and Gold Jungle Pythons

*4.* _What sort of work do you do?_

Mel: I'm a Psychology Lecturer for Charles Sturt University.

Bob: Naval Architect/Engineer. My main work revolves around design and survey approval of commercial vessels.

*5.* _What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?_
Mel: I have only bred Maccy's, but they were pretty damn good, even if I do say so myself. I'd like to breed BHP one day.

Bob: Have bred Maccies, but would like to breed B&G Jungles.

*6.* _Who is your most influential herpetologist?_

Mel: Don't really know. I can't say that I've really pinned it down.

Bob: Probably Bruce Riddel, for starting us on the path with our first python with no problems. Also, Paul Berridge for good advice and help whenever we need it. Paul reminds you that there are good honest people in the hobby.

*7.* _What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles?_

Mel and Bob: That is an easy one, unfortunately. Last year, I bought a python from interstate, and she had mites. Despite our best efforts, they spread to my most favourite python, and she became very, very ill, and almost died. 

Unfortunately, we're going through that drama again. After buying 2 pythons 2 weeks ago, they have turned up as having mites. They are quarantined in another area of the house (from the rest of our collection), but as you all know, it's still a MAJOR drama. Daily cleaning, frequent bathing, chemical treatments, washing, etc, etc. Plus, they were bought for breeding purposes, and they'll be no good for that this year now.

We are going to sit down soon and write a really in-depth article on ticks and mites in snake collections. Anyone out there who has any info, statistics, pics or personal experience that they'd like to share, we'd really appreciate hearing from you, to ensure that our article is as complete as possible. Just PM Mel, or email [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## pythonkisses (May 14, 2004)

*About Me*

*. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
I got interested about 7yrs ago :lol: 

2.What was your First reptile? 
My first reptile is a carpet python 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
All species pythons

4.What sort of work do you do? 
am a vet nurse part time mum fulltime

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
would like to bred Carpet pythons 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
John weigel, I read most of his books  

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
when my first python monty passed away :cry: 


*


----------



## Ella (May 14, 2004)

*Re: About Me*

*1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? *
Year 11/12, my older brother was thinking of getting one which got me started thinking 'bout it too but it wasn't until 2003 when I actually got one. (my brother incidentally, is afraid of my boy :lol: misunderstanding on his part but he won't try holding the snake again!)

*2.What was your First reptile? *
A beautiful Coastal Carpet. He's also my only reptile.

*3.What is your Fav reptile? *
Frillies, most pythons

*4.What sort of work do you do? *
I work p/t at Kmart but hopefully will be going to work at Thredbo soon!

*5.What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? *
I'd luv to breed frillies and jungles not sure if I will tho

*6.You're most infuential herpetologist? *
Jeff Corwin. I absolutely luv him. So funny! Also John Weigel, learnt lots from his books

*7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? *
When the light heating his enclosure died (no the bulb didn't blow :roll: ) I couldn't get a sparky round for a week. I'd just gotten my python so was afraid (paranoid) that I'd end up killing him. The light dying didn't help me at all


----------



## westhamsc (May 14, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
ever since i got tagged by a bluey in my back yard
2.What was your First reptile? 
a pair of shingle backs

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
frilled necked lizards and sand goannas

4.What sort of work do you do? 
work in miter 10 garden center as pond and watering expert also have started my own work doing pond instulations
5.What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
as i have only breed blueys i can only say them but i would love to breed frillys soon 

6.You're most infuential herpetologist? 
sir crikey 
7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
when my snakes got mites and i could not get rid of them (dam australian bird and reptile centre)


----------



## Ricko (May 14, 2004)

what did yoiu buy off them? there stuff nowadays is shocking reptiles under weight and not shedding properly and i also asked what a snake was once and the guy told me it was an eastern brown he thinks, it was a slatey grey and was a mental.


----------



## westhamsc (May 14, 2004)

didn't i was going for a job interview and held there animals wich are all mentals and snap at anything they also had dead animals and when i told them they said they were sleeping


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 14, 2004)

*Re: "Getting too know you, getting too know all about y*

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
when i was 3
2.What was your First reptile?
a bearded dragon
3.What is your Fav reptile?
carpet pythons
4.What sort of work do you do?
volenteer at rspca and aussie zoo
5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?
havent bred any yet but would like to breed bearded dragons
6.You most infuential herpetologist?
steve irwin, mark o'shea, jeff corwin
7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? getting bitten by a 7' carpet python at the age of 4


----------



## Blue_Streak (May 14, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
about 4 weeks ago
2.What was your First reptile? 
Murray darling python
3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Murray darling python
4.What sort of work do you do? 
Student at nudgee college 
5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
I would like to breed, tree snakes
6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
Jimmy_the_kid lol im so sad
7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? When i was attacked by a couple of carpets, and my dad and grandfather slaughterd like a whole nest of babues and 2 adults .....


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 14, 2004)

Blue_Streak said:


> 1. 6.You most infuential herpetologist?
> Jimmy_the_kid lol im so sad


dude u must be cause im just as much of a newb as u


----------



## Blue_Streak (May 19, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> Blue_Streak said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 6.You most infuential herpetologist?
> ...



lol yeah, but ive asked u the most questions, either u or jungle python


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 19, 2004)

ok kewl do u have austar or foxtel if so let me know cause theres a good show on sundays on animal planet at 1:00 called o'sheas big adventure and u could learn alot more of him than me


----------



## Nome (May 19, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
Been interested all my life, but my parents wouldn't let me own a guinea pig, let alone a reptile

2. What was your First reptile?
Adult Maccy, called Sammy (my darling)

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
In my personal collection, my scrub python - Sarif. Reptiles in general- BHP and caramel shingle backs ( I really want to buy one, if anyone has any!!)

4.What sort of work do you do?
Part-time uni student, full-time mum.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?
would love to breed BHP's and shingle back skinks

6.You most infuential herpetologist?
John Weigel

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles?
Not too many dramas so far - so when my husband said: "Right, no more snakes!". :cry:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

> Not too many dramas so far - so when my husband said: "Right, no more snakes!".



So, he's now your ex-husband?????


----------



## Bryony (May 19, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles?
when i was little and i got licked up the nose by a monitor at a reptile show

2. What was your First reptile?
eastern water dragon

3.What is your Fav reptile?
IGUANA!!!!!

4.What sort of work do you do?
laboratory technition/veterinary nurse and partime tafe student

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?
i would love to breed iguanas (if it was ever legal)

6.You most infuential herpetologist?
my old tafe teacher (forgot his name)

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
when my easterns were fighting and i didn't know what was wrong

is it just me or does alot of people work in coles or woolies or stuff like that
and we have ALOT of youngings


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

1. I was first interested in reptiles when i was old enough to recognise them. 

2. A cool little blue-tongue that i got off my friends dad.

3. I have to say carpet pythons

4. I wear green and run around the bush on occasions.

5. I would love to breed any reptile, but i think i am going to have a go at some bynoes.

6. Steve Irwin, and Aussie Pythons and snakes, and the herp forum on www.sydneycichlid.com. 

7. When my bluey got attacked and killed by rats when i was younger..R.I.P little dude.

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## earthmother (May 22, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
My Father had a menagerie. I was interested in all native animals, but loved the Blueys and the Geckoes.
2. What was your First reptile? 
We had a lot of wilds before the ban. My first own reptile was a bluey. 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Snakes

4.What sort of work do you do? 
Home Technician

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
I don't want to breed thanks.

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
Eric Worrell. His passion influenced a lot of us old fellas/girls. 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 
While admiring a perfect Bluey in a friends yard, and their dog came running and attacked and killed it while we were helplessly standing there.
When I lost a Beardie :cry: - I found it again.  

Em x


----------



## Shadow (May 26, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
i used to catch skinks when i was little (3) and i got my licence at the age of 7. :!: 

2. What was your First reptile? 
i had an Eastern bredie first then i got more and more and more and more now i have a snake and getiing more. 8) 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Urkel!!!! Snakes 

4.What sort of work do you do? 
hitman..........::clears throat:: student. :twisted: 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
??? i dont know ??? mabe penguines??? 

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 
Steve the pom :mrgreen: 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles?
my pansy died .....i rasied it from a bud.
:lol: No seriously my pansy died she was my best centralian she was the breeder.  

Shadow


----------



## howard (Jun 9, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 
As a young boy my neighbor had a carpet python that regularly basked itself on the grapefruit tree next to our property. I was only 3 so the carpet looked like it was 20 feet long.

2. What was your First reptile? 
A sleepy lizard - at least that's what they're called in SA ;-)

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
Hard to pick one - "australian pythons"

4.What sort of work do you do? 
I work at a University in IT.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
My wife would kill me if I took up breeding reptiles.

6.Your most infuential herpetologist? 
Rick Shine, Hal Cogger, oops that's two of them.

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles?
I had to sell some reptiles I'd been caring for and within days one of them died.


----------



## Samma3l (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: "Getting too know you, getting too know all about y*

Hi Guys, I'm new here I thought I would make my intro post in this sticky thread

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

I've always had an interest in reptiles, only now I can start to develop my interest in to a fully fledged hobby

2.What was your First reptile?

I'm still to get licenced to keep reptiles, but when I do (hopefully just a littel after christmas) I'm looking to keep a coastal python.

3.What is your Fav reptile?

Pretty much the spotted/coastal pythons

4.What sort of work do you do?

I am a soldier currently working in Wagga where they train the recruits

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed?

I would like to be able to breed the first reptle I get

6.You most infuential herpetologist?

My mate Alan he convinced me to make it a serious hobby

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

I dont think ive had one yet, I am yet to keep reptiles


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: "Getting too know you, getting too know all abo*

Welcome aboard Samma, that guy Alan must be a legend ay?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

*RE: Re: "Getting too know you, getting too know all abo*

Yeah I have heard about him :shock:  
Welcome Samma


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

Playing with garden skinks on the train tracks when I was 2 yrs old.

2.What was your First reptile? 

Garden skink collected from train tracks.

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

Individual? My water python Aimy. Species? Wow, that's difficult to answer... I'll leave it as if the question was asking for an individual 

4.What sort of work do you do? 

Full time student until 2 days ago!

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

My favourite reptile (Aimy the water python) is laying her first clutch of eggs right as I type.

6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Brian Barnett.

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

Difficult one to answer, perhaps seeing a red bellied black on the road, slamming on the brakes, leaping out of the car and turning around just in time to see it get squished by the truck behind me. Actually, no, I think by far it was euthanising my first reptiles, I had to kill some juvenile bluetongues which were injured, I nearly threw up and even now, years later, I have to hold back tears if I think about it.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 31, 2004)

> Playing with garden skinks on the train tracks when I was 2 yrs old.



Looks like your parents wanted option 3 in one of your polls too


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 31, 2004)

> Playing with garden skinks on the train tracks when I was 2 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your parents wanted option 3 in one of your polls too



lol! I told you the universe has always been converging upon me in an attempt to cause my death and rectify its horrible mistake! It is a bit scarey, now that I think about it, that the train tracks were one of my two favourite play spots at that age. I remember seeing my first dead reptile, squished by the side of those tracks.


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 31, 2004)

Where were you living sdugie ?
were there a lot of trains ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

When i was six i got to hold my first reptile...that i remember. it was a BHP and it was GREAT!!! i am getting one these hollidays to comemorate that memory. 

2.What was your First reptile? 

A adult male spotted python from jonno. 

3.What is your Fav reptile? 

WORLD WIDE? or just from OZ? in aus i have 4. but the cheapest one that i think is really cool is the bredli. 

4.What sort of work do you do? 

I work at Maccas and i'm a crew trainer...which means i train people (dah). i also do a bit of volinterary work at the vet. 

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 

deffinately would love to breed BHP's. 


6.You most infuential herpetologist? 

Not really sure 

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

Havn't been a keeper long enough to really have one.


----------



## instar (Nov 13, 2004)

1. When did you first start getting interested in Reptiles? 

When I was About 4 or 5, running around the farm catching or trying to catch lizards, and snakes I dint know were deadly. Had a lizard which came into the milking shed every morn for as long as I can remember, and my Aunt would squirt some milk on a rock in the corner and this lizard would come running from its hole to lap it up.
2.What was your First reptile? 
An eastern long neck turtle hatchling, my eldest brother brought from sydney in 1977. It lived in a round buiscuit tin with a rock to climb on till it outgrew it, later an old fishtank and finally the dam.

3.What is your Fav reptile? 
I love em all but god id love a land tortise.

4.What sort of work do you do? 
Jack of all trades, master of none. Storeman and forklift driver for the most part but whatever puts tucker on the table.
Done all sorts.

5. What is the best reptile you have bred, or would like to breed? 
Id love to breed any of my reptiles, to watch new life emerge from an egg (or live) would be an amazing experience.


6.Your most infuential herpetologist? 
There are so many, but in general, anyone who promotes interest in, appreciation of, and clearer understanding of these unique creatures and the need to conserve them and their habitats is pretty cool in my book. For the sake of a direct answer, Anthony Stimpson fits the bill admirabley.
In terms of my appreciation of and interest in wildlife in general, nobody has done more to foster that than Sir David Attenborough. Ive watched his shows since I was a kid, infact one of the first shows I saw on color tv was one of his docos.

7.What was the most distressing time regarding your reptiles? 

When my first python, a lovely old male coastal died suddenly one morning earlier this year. So very sad to see him go from alive an animated to still forever, and so quickly. I miss him.


----------



## redline (Nov 13, 2004)

lol


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 13, 2004)

> Where were you living sdugie ?
> were there a lot of trains ?



Montmorency, Melbourne. There were trains every now and again, I can't really remember how many the Hurstbridge line got back in the early 80's. Every 15 mins or so these days, I think. I really must go back there one day and play with some skinks. I'll probably get back to where I left off, just where my luck was about to run out


----------



## Ochre (Nov 13, 2004)

*Me*

1. When i was about5/6 years old, i lived on a large property mainly farm land backed by a national park, so reptiles were a daily occurance.

2. Race Horse Goanna - It was a wild one that attached it self to our house. . . it gradually became the family pet.

3. I'd say the crocodile, also love Western Death Adders.

4. Contract Ranger - LOVE my job. Get to play with snakes every day. Mainly involved in reptile removal and relocation with dugites, Gwardars, browns, tigers, d/adders and very occasionally get the 4 legged kind. Hardly ever see pythons. When im not doing that its usually Municipal Law Enforcment, fire duties, off road vehicles or dealing with livestock/ family pets on the loose etc. . . . I get alot of variety in daily duties.

5. like to breed? Death Adders . . . One of the most interesting snakes iv come across.

6. I dont really have one. . . . but i reckon "Les Hiddins" had a part to play. . . . 

7. I come across alot of snakes that have been hit with spades, run over, attacked with various household impliments or have been trapped on a sticky pad put down for rats or mice. Its sad stuff to see. . . . .a little bit of understanding from the wider public would go a long way.


----------

